# Songs of the Twilight...



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

I cannot paint or draw, but I can sing.  Dozens of songs and poems permeate my setting, but many of them can be applied to any setting.  So gather bards and hear the Songs of the Twilight.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

Bonnie Lee
A Tavern Song...

_Bonnie Lee was a cavalier and a handsome man was he
He rode a horse that was snow white with long mane flowing free
He was bold and reckless as they come on this side of the sea
But one day his white horse came home, but never home came he.

Bonnie Lee had heard a tale of gold, a dragon far away
And so he set off to slay it upon a cloudless day
He came upon the cavern and there stood awhile to see
One day his great horse came home, but never home came he.

Carefully he stepped beyond the threshhold of that cave of gloom
He scoffed at the feeling in his heart that he was facing doom
And deeply he delved into the cavern where the dragon should be
One day his great white horse came home, but never home came he.

Bonnie Lee looked about in the cavern when suddenly it forked
He did not know which way to go and this could ruin his sport,
So he took the largest passageway that his eyes could see
One day his great white horse came home, but never home came he.

The dragon soon arrived outside and knew something wasn't right
The place had that distinctive smell of all too arrogant knight
The horse caught sight of the dragon, then bolted away free
One day the scarred white horse came home, but never home came he.

Bonnie Lee was pondering which way in the cavern he should pass
When the dragon came up behind and then fired up his ass
And when the smoke had cleared there wasn't much of Bonnie Lee
His horse did come back home that day, but never home came he!!
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

Life of the Forge
Dwarven Religious Hymn

_Certain the sword now rings,
Swiftly the hammer swings,
Brightly the fire brings
Life to the forge

Hard now the bellows blow
Quick now the water flows
Temper, the steel shall know
Life from the forge

If now the sword rings true
Sharpen and give it due
As the steel shall pursue
Life from the forge

For now our work is done
Till when, beneath the sun
To warriors the victory comes
Then thank the forge

This way our lives unfold
This way our stories told
This thanks we give in gold
Life to the forge.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

The Song of Life & Death
Telzoan Religious Hymn

_Another wind blows to the east,
Another day is passing
Another sun is dying
Another night must come.
I sit and cry, the tears won't cease
As shadows o'er casting
My love before me lying
And soon his death must come
Now tell me the reason for the arm'ed host
And tell me the reason that my love is lost
I demand an answer I know shall never come
I comfort my beloved for soon he shall be gone.

Another name recorded there
Another page is turning
Another heart is burning
Another love is lost
In this the roll of life and death
My love's name there is burning
Oh in my heart it's burning
This wasn't worth the cost
Now tell me the reason for widowed host
And tell me the reason their loves where lost
They demand an answer they know shall never come
No comfort or beloved -- they shalt e'er be alone

Another wind blows from the east
Another mother's crying
Another baby's crying
This is their song of birth
In this the roll of life and death
Another name recorded
Another life does forward
Onto the road to death
And tell us the reason that life ever flows
And tell us the reason that peace is not known
We demand an answer we know shall never come
For each man 'a dying -- new victims of war come.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

Look Away (My Love)
Telzoan Love Ballad

_Look away my love, to the lands past the sea
To the lands of your hopes
To the lands of your dreams
To a place in your heart where it is as it seems
A place where you'll find me, wherever I be.
A place where I always shall be.

Look away my love, hear the patter of feet
As they march to the drum
As they march to it's beat
From a place they call home so that it may stay free.
From a place I do love, wherever I be.
From a place I do wish I could be.

I shall return to you my love 
And nothing shall cause me delay
For only sadness is mine my love
When without you I must stay

Look away my love, don't watch as I leave
To the lands of battle
To the lands far away
Still part of me shall stay in a place of safety
A place where you'll find me, wherever I be.
A place where I always shall be --

In your heart.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

She Will Rise
In Memory of Her Royal Highness Princess Anatole Tuval,
A song of the Court Musician Byron Dalze

_She will rise, once more
Spread her wings, once more
Fly above the mountains, the sea, and the shore
And her love, once more
Shall be free, once more
And she shall be relieved of the burdens she bore.

She will rise, and dance
Through her garden prance
And relive the stories of knights and romance
And then she may chance
To seize romance
The path of the heart shall she walk at last

She will rise, she will fly, she will soar through the sky
None shall stall, change her call; her destiny forestall
She will conquer all, All opposing her fall
She will rise -- She will rise.

She will rise, once more
She will love, once more
She will fly o'er mountains, and seas, and the shores
She will rise, once more
She'll be free, once more
And she shall be relieved of the burdens she bore.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

Two Paths Into Night
Telzoan Religious Chant

_Two paths into night art before thee lad
Which one shall you walk when you die?
Which one shall you lead when thou art gone
And under the earth you lie.
Beneath the wings of the bless'ed crow
Or swallowed up by the asp --
And which one shall you choose before ye lad,
Which of the two paths of the night.

Two ways of death are before us all
And one of them each man must choose
And the choice is made by the deeds of life
Tis your choice to win or to lose
By Matacha's wings or Kepho's dark fangs
Shall all of us finally go
And which path into night shall you walk lad
Tis only for you to now know.

Long in the past there was one way of death
And one god presided and judged
All who passed from our world above
And into his kingdom below.
And there was no reward for valiantry
And there was no reward for faith
And so men passed into complacency
And quietly accepted their fate.

The elder gods knew that this could not stand
For if death was meaningless -- so was life.
The good gods could not inspire happiness then.
The evil ones could not bring string
And so the king of the damned souls was thrown out
And his kingdom divided two ways
So that each soul should judged in his death
By the deeds he worked during his days



But to whom would it fall to fill in the gap
Left by the old god of doom
Who could fully fill the old throne
Who could his power consume.
The elders argued and nearly made war
Until two mortals did die
And it was decided that their struggle
Should become an eternal fight.

Matacha and Kepho, brother and sister
And workers of the ancient art
Matacha a healer and redeemer of men
Kepho a master of black art
The Necromancers tied by blood
Hated each other till death
And yet in death a reward was given
To each so that they drew new breath.

Matacha is now our Lady of Loss
For it is she who takes those away
It is she who brings the merciful end
And good hearts finally slay.
She brings the souls she reaps from the earth
To the gods they worshipped in life
She brings them even as she weeps their death
That she brought to continue life.

Kepho the thief is defiler of life
And the dark side of death he shall be
The dark and unfaithful hearts are his
To cast into the fire formed sea
Unrequitted hatred and false life he allows
To spurn his sister, to further his cause
And as a son of Sekoon the evil
He works so that evil ne'er shalt pause.

Two paths of night are before us now?
Two paths and which one to choose
Two paths to cross 'fore the new day can come
Two paths, one of hope, one of doom
Two Lords of death rule o'er us now
One of them each of us take
One of them seeks to bring us to light
The other all souls he shall break.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

In the Heart
Oyasini Love Ballad

_In the heart love
All our dreams there may last forever
There shall never
There be severed
Away.

With our souls love
We give flight to the dreams before us
They call to us
For now we must
Part ways.

And though the road before us seems to long
Though the night shades 'fore us seem to strong
We'll endure -- For love always endures the snows
And though the winter passes to us fast
We can find the strength to last
Stand now love: And do not give up hope.

In the night love.
All the world trembles fearing darkness
Though it must past
It cannot last
For long.

In the dreams love
That we orchestrate while we do sleep love
We shall find strength
While we wait at length
For the dawn.

And though the evils around us are strong
We shall find that they can't endure long
We'll endure -- For love shall conquer all.
And through the trials life tosses our way
We shall find the path to a new day
Rest and dream: Tommorrow can truly be

Ours to hold.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

In the Sea
Estarian Love Hymn

_In the sea, 
A world of sapphire blue
Reflects the azure sky
As serene as all this seems to me
I must remember and cry
For here my true love did die.

Far away,
A coast of glowing white
Reflects the suns' dapple rays
As serene as such a place must be
I must remember that day
When my love was taken away.

I will hope,
The news brought to me was false
A mistake -- one easily made
As serene as such a thought can be
I must accept the hard fate
My love has been ta'en away.

In the sea
All things I love are there free
As the waters guard them well
And serene this place is now to me
As I've come to bid thee farewell
My love, I bid thee farewell.

In my heart
Your memory shall always shine
This I'll cherish for all time
And serenely I'll sing thee to sleep
In the part of my heart which is thine
And you, who'll always be mine.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

Would It Be Easier
An Elven Rondo (Revolving Chant - sorta like Row, Row, Row your boat)

_Would it be easier to cry tonight?
Would it be easier to blame?
Would it be easier to just deny?
Would it be easier to just ignore the flame?
Would it be easier to walk away?
Would it be easier to fall?
Would it be easier to go astray
And never answer destiny's call?

For many the roads ahead
And many the miles
Many the days to pass
Under many trials
And to understand the world
You must travel today
You must let your dreams unfurl
Before they pass away

Would it be easier to surrender?
Would it be easier to run?
Would it be easier to never try?
Would it be easier to never see the sun?
And as the world just simply wisps away
Would you stay here and never try?
I could have made a million chances count
But in the end I'll simply die.

For on the easy road the greatest fall
Awaits all who would go that way.
Although the hard road has hazards too
It's much harder to go astray.
And to understand the world
You must travel today
You must let your dreams unfurl
Before they pass away
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

I'll Come Home
Gnomish Love Song

_Journies long --
Before my eyes
A heart so strong --
It burns the sky.
And as my steps
Lead far from thee
A promise to be kept
I'll return to thee
And though the sea contests my ryme
My heart this goal shall reach in time:_​
*REFRAIN*
_I'll come home to thee
Cross the widest sea
Cross the deepest forest all the world can set 'fore me
I'll come home to thee
None shall hold back me
I may walk a thousand miles but I'll come home to thee.._

_And many days
So far from home
And many ways
My heart shall long
But in my mind
Thy face to keep
In memory's eye
As I pass to sleep
And though mountains contest my ryme
My dreams shall realize this in time:_​
*REFRAIN*

_And so my love
Cry not for me
I shall return
A promise keep
Though vast distance
Between us flies
Think that we glance
Upon the same sky
And as the stars shine down on me
Let them console thee 'til we meet_​
*REFRAIN*


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

Lay Down Your Arms
Traditional Eulogy - exact origin unknown though usually attributed to the Malchani people.

_Lay your sword upon the grass,
The time to use it now has passed
For not much longer shall ye last
Until the sleep falls on ye.
So rest your shoulders of the task
And of your friends now quickly ask
Of final desires before the mask
Of death is placed upon ye.
For many are the bodies that die
And many are the souls that cry
Even as they rise to the sky
May heaven-fate await ye.
So lay your sword upon the grass
And we shalt take up all your tasks
As ye depart into the sky
As we behind pray for thee.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

Farewell
Elven song of Farewell

_Farewell, Farewell my love, far away
Tears are now fallen... Tears do now stay
For you art now taken far away
By journey's long distance and so many days.

Once more, once more I remember the time
Time is now fallen away with the ryme
That leads, that leads me away from thy side
And roads that reach beyond the view of my eyes.

My heart, my heart beats in vain for your kiss
Memories fallen only to this
Hope I, Hope I keep close to my heart
Desire to return to the place where thou art.

My soul, my soul remembers for awhile
Hope is now fallen as I cannot smile
Press on, press on another weary mile
And wait the return to home all this while.

Return, Return to the lands cross the sea
Footsteps are fallen to take me to thee
Await, Await the day I can return
The day that my heart shall no longer yearn.
_​
For the curious, the first verse in elvish..

_Friansade amor alwe
Di es o talwe, di ed o me
E tu es o traye alwe
In rime alwe y yuron li tose_

Like most translations, it isn't exact.  The above exactly means:

_Farewell eternally my love far away
Tears are now falling, Tears do now stay
For you are now taken far away
By great journeys far away and years that fade_


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

The Wild Blue Sea
Written by the elven bard Tralin Nisarli for the entertainment of Emperor Halsidan of Estaria.

_Ellin Ellane was a fair maid
Who sailed upon the seas
Her journeys took her to many ports
But never home to me
I fear I'll never see the day
That she'll return to me
For I her husband threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea
I searched a time in Rivenport
For the Land Beneath the Sea
The Kingdoms once called Balcridan
Their songs did call to me
And Ellin Ellane said "Folly,
True folly there to seek,"
So I her husband threw to
The arms of the wild blue sea
I stand upon the sandy shoals
And ponder on what should be
And wonder if I shall ever find
The kingdom beneath the sea
For once I had companionship
In pursuing this distant dream
For aye, I threw my love into
The arms of the wild blue sea.
And think you not this sailor weeps
For the maid took by the sea?
Aye in my heart I always weep
For the vision held in my e'e
And think you that I was a fool
Myself I should agree,
For I her husband threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea.
For ages it seemed I roamed the lakes
Which surround our kingdom's three
But never pardon my heart could make
To return Ellane to me
For it seems that any port of call
Through my searches that I reach --
There find she left at last nightfall
To a place beyond my reach.
As so I regret, Oh so I regret --
The decision for which I now bleed
In heart, for I threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea.
I wonder, ponder, through these lands
As a soul who forever dreams
I wonder, ponder, how could these hands
Throw her to the wild blue sea.
It was fate I argue to myself
That I'd lose to the wild blue sea.
A contest I should have ne'er began
Against the wild blue sea.
For she is alive, she taunts me still
In the sanctum of my dreams
And there she dictates my only will
To return her from the sea.
But she is spurned, and though I yearn
She shall not return to me
For I her husband threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea.
Now I am old, and soon will die,
Her face ne'er again to see.
But it is the fate I do deserve
For her banishment to the sea.
Though my countrymen call me hero
For my war on piracy
I shall never forget the look in her eyes
When I banished her to the sea
They paint me villian even now
Though hero most think me to be
And though a country mourns my plight
For acts which did endear me
I shall always be villian in the light
Of her eyes as she fell in the sea.
Yes, she is drowned, I killed her there
In the middle of the Talcasin Sea
When she my rage had rendered forth
By accusing me of fallacy
But fallacy would be my fate
Upon the wild blue sea
I threw her with all of my hate
To the storm and the wild blue sea
And forever afterward I've been prisoner
To the call of the wild blue sea
Nowhere I could go beyond her call
And that of the wild blue sea.
And ever onward to madness I fall
As a storm on the wild blue sea
'Tis fitting perhaps that I lose my life
To the arms of the wild blue sea
For forty years I searched in vain
Her return from the wild blue sea.
Here to find on stone her name
In sight of the wild blue sea
It says she died upon a day
While upon the wild blue sea
When I, her husband, threw her to
The arms of the wild blue sea.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

Bosom of the Sea
Traditional Telzoan Love Ballad

_I hear the sea waves a calling, calling
Calling me far, far from thee
I see the wave crests a falling, falling
Falling on the sand at your feet.
I hear the sea gulls a singing a song,
I feel the wind now, and it won't be long
Until this old ship spirits me far from thee
To the bosom of the sea.

Oh how the sea waves are singing, singing
Singing a song far from thee
And now the tide, she is bringing, bringing
Bringing in my destiny
Still I will tell her that my heart is thine
And I'll remember this look in your eyes
Until this old ship returns me to thee
From the bosom of the sea.

Please now, my darling, cease weeping, weeping
Weeping as I leave your side
For when I return I'll be keeping, keeping,
Keeping you here as my bride.
Then will the sea return to the song
That stirs our hearts as we wait far to long
For this old ship to return me to thee
From the bosom of the sea.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 21, 2004)

I Love You
Oyasini Mourning Song

_Softly on the branch above
Calls out the turtle dove
In song known as
I Love You...
Ages, ages passed and still
Despite the many ills
That passed I say
I Love you...
Through all trials that have passed
Through all the years that lasped
This love unchanged even now...
Though your heart beneath the snow
I want you know to know
I truly still do love you...

Love is undaunted by time
Unsevered by the rymes
That carry me
Far away.
Although I am standing here
I feel your spirit near
To comfort me
As day fades
Now, there is no turning back
This thirst shall never slack
As your memory will not fade.
If I could but once more lie
Beside your blessed side
Hope and pray for
Tears to fade...

Love in the soul she is born
In Time she's slowly worn
But never broke -
I love you.
Love, in fires she rebels
For her I cry and yell
As fires stoke -
I love you
No force shall hold back the hand
That unites all the land
And hearts which cry
I love you
Still, for me the time has passed
Oh, could it only last
But you are dead -
I love you.
_​


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 13, 2005)

Many of these songs now have their music uploaded into the downloads area.


*Requie*

_Delce de decorum triste
Delce se ishnarum triste
Delce mai requiste
Telne sulen de ariste

Delce le raviste
Delce le wiste
Delce se un dae
Parce telne ae_

Translation:

_All are born hence,
All will die hence,
All must prepare
Their souls to fly.

All do suff
All do cry
All will one day
Dry their eyes_


----------

